# Natural Flea & Tick Control



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I haven't used these but, I know several of us do not like using artificial chemicals to control fleas/ticks on our fur babies. I don't know if they will work any better than ACV. But, just thought I'd share in case someone would be interested :biggrin1:

ecoPure Natural Flea & Tick Spray & Collar

Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Wipes

One thing I do know that makes a huge difference for us is applying beneficial nematodes to our yard. You can get them from fleabuster.com. I also saw them for sale at our local OSH.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My field crews use Avon Skin so Soft to repel bugs, Ticks, mosquitos, etc. I haven't tried it on Rosie because I suspect it would be messy. But after looking at the wipes, one might be able to spread it on a paper towel and then lightly wipe on dog. Has anyone tried the Skin so Soft?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I use Skin So Soft on myself and it seems to work. I use it as an after shower moisturizer every day and find that bugs don't bother me. If I stop using it the mosquitos start biting again. I'll have to try it on Lilly. I love the smell too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm for anything natural and I'd give both products a try. I also love DE and essential oils.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Avon's SSS is a good mosquito repellant, not so sure it works on fleas, though. 

Since it's oily, I probably wouldn't try it on Tori. We've used dryer sheets to keep mosquitos off of us, and the dogs. We just tucked one in our pocket and tied one to her collar. We found even in the deep woods the mosquitos left us alone if we were wearing one :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

any particular brand of dryer sheet Leslie? I have really liked the OFF little clip on fan like things for us humans.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My friend who has a black lab uses AVON's SSS on her lab here in NJ. Her breeder recommended it. She says it works great on ticks, fleas and mosquitos. It doesn't have any impact on his coat. Since it is oily, I haven't used it on my furballs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> My field crews use Avon Skin so Soft to repel bugs, Ticks, mosquitos, etc. I haven't tried it on Rosie because I suspect it would be messy. But after looking at the wipes, one might be able to spread it on a paper towel and then lightly wipe on dog. Has anyone tried the Skin so Soft?


Just be careful... it is EXTREMELY strongly scented, and some people (like me) are VIOLENTLY allergic to it. When I used to teach riding, there was a girl who started using it on her horse at the barn. We had to ask her to stop, because even in a large indoor ring, in the summer with all the doors open, it would send me into such a fit of sneezing, runny nose and itchy eyes that I couldn't teach. I can't imagine being in the same, closed room with a dog wearing it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> any particular brand of dryer sheet Leslie? I have really liked the OFF little clip on fan like things for us humans.


We used Bounce but, I don't know if a different brand would change the effectiveness.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Krandall don't go to Rhode Island around Lilly's Mom. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked Sabine about this sort of thing re fleas and heartworm medication because I wanted to know if she recommended this year round being I lived in Canada. Here is her reply. ..."You only need heartworm drugs during the mosquito season. There is no real benefit to giving it outside of this time if you live in an area where cold season temperatures are regularly under 57 degrees F.


Development of the larvae only continues if the weather is above 64 degrees F, and it must stay above 57 degrees F at all times throughout the mosquito cycle, or development is aborted and has to start over once the conditions are right.


You may also give Interceptor every 45 days instead of monthly. Just be advised that when you do this, the manufacturer's warranty is void and they will no longer pay treatment cost if HW infection does occur.



As for flea preventives, I would only use them as needed. Personally I use Advantage, and only when I find flea dirt or fleas on my dog, instead of automatically every 30 days. I don't know how bad fleas are in your area, but L.A. is a notorious flea pit and we also hike in teh mountains, but this protocol is satisfactory for me.



Sabine


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

After my mother would use SSS the whole upstairs would smell like SSS, so by now the the whole state of RI must smell like SSS. lol


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

We are losing the war of the fleas this year.  Might as well give him a piece of candy as the Capstar. Frontline quit working last year. I thought he was a bit nervous and twitchy on K9 Advantix (although it worked better than Frontline). It is so bad we couldn't let him sleep with us the last few nights, despite a bath and meticulous comb out 3 days ago and Capstar for 3 days straight trying to get it under control. House has been treated, etc, etc, etc....I'm at my wit's end and poor Murray is miserable. I hate using chemicals, but if they aren't working is there any hope for the more natural remedies?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I went through the same thing with Rosie last year. I got up in the middle of the night and bathed her several times. I treated the house and my pest control people also treated it. I tried diatomacious earth, vinegar, you name it. Finally I put her on comfortis and the problem went away. When I treated my house myself, I sprayed under my bed and the bottom of the mattress also. I had resisted giving the comfortis as I didn't want her to actually ingest a chemical. Just wish I had used it to start.

This year, (I know I am going to jinx myself) we haven't had a flea. But my backyard has been treated with something I got a Lowes and Rosie hasn't set foot on any grass except in the back yard. So, I haven't given her any comfortis yet. I am going to get the Skin so Soft though and try it first. Actually I don't know where to get it. No AVon lady comes by anymore. One thing the pest control people told me was that fleas don't live in the sunshine. So you might want to remember that when walking your dog. Stay in the sunny places.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's another suggestion for a natural mosquito repellant.

Taken from ThriftyFun.com

_Use 2 1/2 teaspoons of any of the following essential oils, which can be purchased a at health food store: basil, cedar wood, citronella, juniper, lemon, myrrh, pine or rosemary (choose the one that you like the scent of the most). Add the essential oil to 1 cup of the highest alcohol volume content vodka your state liquor store allows for purchase in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid and shake vigorously. Rub a small amount on exposed skin and/or dab fairly sparingly (as you would perfume/cologne) on clothing._


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been working in a grooming shop & this shampoo works wonders. Makes the fleas and ticks fall off. Can't beat that its also tearless!

All In One Tearless
http://thediamondcollar.com/inc/sdetail/2032


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Renee, I'm going to look for the shampoo tomorrow! Thanks for the tip. If I can't find it local, I'll order some.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have also been looking at ordering the Antiseptic line from Espana more for the skin benefits but it claims to also rid fleas and ticks. I got the Waterless shampoo & love it! smells great

http://www.espanaproducts.com/products-dog-cat.php

I found that Briarpatch has the best shipping prices last time I checked 
http://briarpatchhavanese.com/Products.aspx


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

The best flea/tick remedy I've ever found is GARLIC. Clover has been on the supplement for years and it works better than any topical/pill/etc treatment.

This always freaks people out because they hear that garlic is toxic to dogs - causes anemia - etc etc. It's true, massive quantities of garlic are no good. But any holistic vet can tell you that a small amount is extremely beneficial not only for keeping bugs away, but is good for digestive health, seems to have some anti-cancer benefits... lots of good things.

Of course with any food, allergies are possible. Sadly most "western" vets are not aware or informed about garlic and won't always give you truly accurate information, but you have to do what you are comfortable with! This is right choice for me and Clover - I will take a whole food over a chemical any day.

Like I said, Clover's been on it for several years. No bugs, and he gets a full work up at the vet every year, and he is always declared healthier than most dogs a fraction his age. Including his red blood cells 

~K


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to hear about the garlic. I have seen it advertized for dogs and fleas for years. But once I got on this forum, everyone said it was toxic. I think it is like anything that they eat, onions for instance. Most dogs won't eat them but a little in the scraps that I fed my yard dogs never bothered them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link to garlic, I am off to order some, as the fleas has been really bad this year and if I can take my guys off the chemicals (with time) and just keep them on garlic, it's a huge benefit. 

I agree with Luciledodd about garlic and onions, everything in moderation. My guys get meat and chicken prepared with onions and garlic and all three do just fine.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I went through the same thing with Rosie last year. I got up in the middle of the night and bathed her several times. I treated the house and my pest control people also treated it. I tried diatomacious earth, vinegar, you name it. Finally I put her on comfortis and the problem went away. When I treated my house myself, I sprayed under my bed and the bottom of the mattress also. I had resisted giving the comfortis as I didn't want her to actually ingest a chemical. Just wish I had used it to start.
> 
> This year, (I know I am going to jinx myself) we haven't had a flea. But my backyard has been treated with something I got a Lowes and Rosie hasn't set foot on any grass except in the back yard. So, I haven't given her any comfortis yet. I am going to get the Skin so Soft though and try it first. Actually I don't know where to get it. No AVon lady comes by anymore. One thing the pest control people told me was that fleas don't live in the sunshine. So you might want to remember that when walking your dog. Stay in the sunny places.


You can buy Skin So Soft online at Avon.com. That is interesting about fleas not living in the shade. Our yard is mostly shady and we only get an occasional few fleas.


----------

